# BREAKING NEWS: Bears sign two free agents?



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/



> Two Chicago sports talk stations -- WMVP and WSCR -- were reporting Wednesday morning that the Bears had signed free agent running back Thomas Jones and free agent quarterback Jonathan Quinn. Check back later for more details.


Someone please keep sharp objects away from DMD...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Also Packers signed Clifton to 6yrs/ 32.4M contract, with 11M signing bonus.

FYI Quinn was the backup QB in Kansas City


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

rumors have it that Jevon Kearse is intereste din Chicago and the Bears will offer him a deal today...


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

I hope no Thomas Jones. Probably means we don't draft a RB in the first and we commit to going RB by committee with A Train and Jones. Of course A train is worthless if he's not getting most of the carries so I don't know what that signing would accomplish...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> I hope no Thomas Jones. Probably means we don't draft a RB in the first and we commit to going RB by committee with A Train and Jones. Of course A train is worthless if he's not getting most of the carries so I don't know what that signing would accomplish...


Actually I think ATrain would be shopped if Jones is brought on board. JMO. I'm actually a fan of bringing Jones to the Bears, so I'm okay with the signing (if legit). I just hope the contract was reasonable.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

is thomas jones much better than anthony thomas? I mean I'm sure he has more speed, but is he overall better?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

can someone tell me, if these signings are true, how this effects the pursuit of Jevon Kearse?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> rumors have it that Jevon Kearse is intereste din Chicago and the Bears will offer him a deal today...


#1, where did you hear those rumors

and

#2, how good of a seat can I get on the Angelo/Lovie Bandwagon if that happens?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> rumors have it that Jevon Kearse is intereste din Chicago and the Bears will offer him a deal today...


Kearse is seeking a 20M signing bonus, and I doubt he'd be in a rush to sign. With madman Snyder in WASH throwing away his money, Jevon would be wise to wait things out. Plus his agent is Rosenhaus, so I think he plays this thing out and gets the most money availalbe.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> #1, where did you hear those rumors
> ...


No kidding...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...kearse,1,6031900.story?coll=cs-home-headlines



> An NFL source who spoke with Kearse on Tuesday said the league's most sought-after free agent became excited when the possibility of playing for the Bears came up. Kearse left no doubt the Bears would be one of the teams he wants to consider, given the tradition of the franchise and the marketing opportunities in the city.
> 
> "Chi-town, yes, that'd be exciting," Kearse told a friend.
> 
> ...


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> is thomas jones much better than anthony thomas? I mean I'm sure he has more speed, but is he overall better?


Jones is the speedback that Lovie wants to build this offense around. Quick and can catch out of the backfield. Is he better than A Train? For this system we're gonna run, yes. Is he our version of Priest Holmes? Remains to be seen... I would have preferred to draft Kevin Jones instead, but oh well.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bears/cst-spt-mully03.html



> It's no secret Tennessee Titans defensive end Jevon Kearse tops the Bears' wish list heading into free agency, and the rumor around the league Tuesday was that the team is ready to make a big-money play for him.


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bears.asp?intID=3804749



> The Bears need impact players on both sides of the ball. A running back who possesses great speed and is an accomplished receiver would be an upgrade over Anthony Thomas.
> 
> "On offense, we want to get playmakers," Angelo said. "It could come at running back or it could come at receiver. 'Playmaker' would be the best way to describe (what we're looking for)."


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/
> 
> 
> ...


I'll survive. Look, I thought we had a chance to draft a promising running back with our first round pick this year, but if we go in another direction, I think there are a lot of promising players that could fall to us. A Wilfork (I'm taking others' recommendation on him) or a Roy Williams, I think there will be other players I am excited to have.

Superdave, I looked up Thomas Jones' stats from last year. 

ATT
137 YDS
627 TD
3 

That's 4.6 yards/carry. 

By comparison, here are A-Train's numbers:

ATT
244 YDS
1024 TD
6 

4.2 yards/carry.

Maybe Thomas Jones is ready for a full season of work. I don't expect him to be in the top half of running backs next year based on his past production, and I'm also not terribly fond of running back by committee. We'll see how it works. I'd just like to see more ambition when it comes to the running back position.

Kearse would make me very, very happy. I don't think we'll wind up with him though. Too many teams interested.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/columns/story?columnist=pasquarelli_len&id=1749929



> While there remain some details to be finalized, the Bears have reached an agreement in principle with unrestricted free agent tailback Thomas Jones, <b>an acquisition that could eventually result in the end of Anthony Thomas' three-year tenure with the club.</b>
> 
> Barring any hangups, Jones will sign a four-year contract worth approximately $10 million and with a signing bonus of about $3.5 million. Sources close to Jones confirmed early Wednesday morning he was en route to Chicago to meet with Bears officials and examine the contract.
> 
> Chicago is also believed to be in <b>intense negotiations</b> with Tennessee Titans defensive end Jevon Kearse, arguably the top player in the unrestricted market.


4 yrs / 10M with signing bonus of $3.5M. Not bad.

Intense negotiations?!  Get it done Angelo!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

via ESPN message boards, the Score 670 is saying the Bears are very close to signing Kearse. Is anyone listening to the radio right now and can verify?


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> via ESPN message boards, the Score 670 is saying the Bears are very close to signing Kearse. Is anyone listening to the radio right now and can verify?


I hope so that they are right (670score)! Anyway, it’s going to be very interesting season for us (Bears fans)!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

this would be huge. I've pretty much forgotten what it's like for the Bears to have a DE who can actually GET to the QB. Sucks for Haynes and/or Brown, but being 3-deep at DE will be very nice. Draft Wilfork and our defense could become special.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: BREAKING NEWS: Bears sign two free agents?*



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll survive. Look, I thought we had a chance to draft a promising running back with our first round pick this year, but if we go in another direction, I think there are a lot of promising players that could fall to us. A Wilfork (I'm taking others' recommendation on him) or a Roy Williams, I think there will be other players I am excited to have.
> ...


Thomas can also catch out of the backfield and return kickoffs as he did with Tampa Bay. 

I like the signing because 1) he's quick, 2) he can breakaway as he had 2 50+ runs last year and 3) he's getting bigger thanks to a more intense training regimen.

We'll see though, eh?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> via ESPN message boards, the Score 670 is saying the Bears are very close to signing Kearse. Is anyone listening to the radio right now and can verify?


SD, do you have a link to this ESPN board?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: BREAKING NEWS: Bears sign two free agents?*



> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Thomas can also catch out of the backfield and return kickoffs as he did with Tampa Bay.
> ...


I think I like the idea of Thomas Jones more than Anthony Thomas. It's against the usual pattern of running back development for a guy to take 4-5 years to find his greatness. I hope it happens, but I'm not holding my breath.

Jones is exactly the type of running back I want on the team (somewhat Faulk-like), but that in itself doesn't make him good or great. 

Yes Retro, we'll see.

As for the Freak, my arms are wide open.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> SD, do you have a link to this ESPN board?


Just go to the Chicago Bears clubhouse page, click on message boards URL on the left hand panel. Nothing too mind-boggling going on currently but there's lots of active discussion.

RetroD, Jones broke those two 50 yarders against... who else... the hated Packers. :grinning:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: BREAKING NEWS: Bears sign two free agents?*



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I think I like the idea of Thomas Jones more than Anthony Thomas. It's against the usual pattern of running back development for a guy to take 4-5 years to find his greatness. I hope it happens, but I'm not holding my breath.
> ...


Well, I fault Arizona for that. No offensive line and no other options equals recipe for disaster. 

Javon would be nice, but I think he is going to cost too much. I'd rather have a couple quality interior DL instead and draft a DE.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

goodness I was down about them getting rid of Phillip Daniels. He was a leader, but getting Jevon Kearse would help me forget about him quick. We made a big mistake drafting Cade McNown over him. I hope this isn't all hype

I'm listening to ESPN 1000 (both nationally and locally) and the updates we are on top of his list. We also have to get rid of Warrick Holdman. Sources say we are trying to trade him to the Skins for a draft pick. The Skins are also interested in Ian Gold and Brandon Short. They are planning on getting rid of Jeremiah Trotter after June 1st. Trading Holdman would definetly free up cap space.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Spongy---_that_ avatar is the weakest of the bunch.

UPDATE!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Spongy---_that_ avatar is the weakest of the bunch.
> 
> UPDATE!


done, but i'm getting sick of her.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> done, but i'm getting sick of her.


Hey! You never asked for permission to use my girlfriend in your avator's!

:upset: :upset:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/columns/story?columnist=pasquarelli_len&id=1749929


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

OT: Jevon Kearse joins the Eagles (8 Years, 66M)


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> done, but i'm getting sick of her.


can you please PM me where you are getting her pics from.

She was my favorite gal from the 50th Anniversy Issue of PlayBoy.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Kearse also got an $18 million signing bonus.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> OT: Jevon Kearse joins the Eagles (8 Years, 66M)


Link? Source?

Why, God, why????????????


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Link? Source?
> ...


http://www.cbs.sportsline.com/

B R E A K I N G N E W S 
Eagles land coveted free agent Kearse 
The Eagles have reached a six-year deal with free-agent defensive end Jevon Kearse, Jay Glazer confirms. Kearse had 47.5 sacks in five seasons with the Titans.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

well... ****ty


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.cbs.sportsline.com/
> ...


Not that it's cordial to shoot the messenger, but:

:rocket:
:rocket: 
:rocket: 
:rocket: 
:rocket: 
:rocket: 
:rocket: 
:rocket: 

Damn you Curry. And damn you too Angelo!

So now we've missed our second chance to get a good pass rusher. There was a gentleman by the name of Suggs who we could have drafted last year. I venture we could have traded down a way to get both Suggs and Grossman.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Overpaid and marginal move by the Eagles IMO. They desparately needed WR and RB help for McNabb.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Overpaid and marginal move by the Eagles IMO. They desparately needed WR and RB help for McNabb.


I agree. I don't think this was the wisest move by the Eagles. If they are able to trade for Terrell Owens, that would be a substantial upgrade on both sides of the ball.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. I don't think this was the wisest move by the Eagles. If they are able to trade for Terrell Owens, that would be a substantial upgrade on both sides of the ball.


Word is that the Niners will trade Owens for a second or third.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm starting to like what Angelo is doing. It's better to not overpay and throw all that signing bonus money at his feet and then turn out he's not worth it. Philly charges people for being on the waiting list for season tickets so many that where they get the extra klablingy. But I heard the Bears are going to do the same thing.

Javon was just spurning us for drafting Cade over him.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.cbs.sportsline.com/nfl/story/7139283

Kearse got a monster deal. Whoa. 8 years, 66M, 16M signing bonus and 4M roster bonus paid out over first two years.

Base salaries of ~6M per season (6M times 8 years = 48M)
Signing bonus that counts against cap (2M per year for 8 years)
Roster bonus (2M per year for 2 years)

Assuming the roster bonus counts against a team's cap, the Freak will count 9-10M against the cap for the next 2 seasons. That's huge. Wow. I wonder if the contract is backloaded instead, to lessen the cap hit the first two seasons.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

On a related note, my man Cornelius Griffin (DT) just signed with Washington.

Maybe Chicago throws big money now at Robaire Smith (DT from TEN) and/or John Tait (OT from KC). Just thinking out loud.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> On a related note, my man Cornelius Griffin (DT) just signed with Washington.
> 
> Maybe Chicago throws big money now at Robaire Smith (DT from TEN) and/or John Tait (OT from KC). Just thinking out loud.


The heck, they just signed Shawn Springs

Ted Washington signed with da Raidahs


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/columns/story?columnist=pasquarelli_len&id=1750701

Crap, crap, crap. Robaire Smith, DT, signs with the Texans. Texans also got Todd Wade.

As for other notables, I guess that leaves John Tait (RFA) as an offensive tackle possibility, though Miami is interested and KC can match all offers. Are the Bears even interested in Rod Coleman, DT from Raider nation? 16.5 sacks, as a DT no less, over the past 2 seasons and 27 years old. <b>Sign him Angelo!!!!</b>

Other left OT possibilities out there are Derrick Deese (cut by Niners) and Matt Stinchcomb who played w/ the Raiders. However, neither has been mentioned w/ the Bears.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/columns/story?columnist=pasquarelli_len&id=1750701
> 
> Crap, crap, crap. Robaire Smith, DT, signs with the Texans. Texans also got Todd Wade.
> ...


Coleman is someone that I thought Lovie would be all over. Quick DT that can get to the QB? Sign me up.

Any chance that we chase after one of the CBs on the market?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/columns/story?columnist=pasquarelli_len&id=1750701
> 
> Crap, crap, crap. Robaire Smith, DT, signs with the Texans. Texans also got Todd Wade.
> ...


I see that Philip Daniels already ended up with the Redskins. Boy, are they going to sign every defensive guy they can or what?

Boy, has Tennessee slit it's defensive throat or what? Coleman is about all there is left unless you wanna snag one of the older guys at the DT spot.

There is a DE that I would love to have, Adewale Ogunleye from the Dolphins. Had a chance to see him a lot in college and he is a very hard working guy.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Chris Villarrial signed with the Bills.


----------



## jberg23 (Mar 3, 2004)

i was hoping the bears would sign the freak - but i guess the amount of money and the chance to play with a winner really swayed him. doesn't sound like the bears pursued him very much even though we really need a pass rusher.
kearse is a dynasty player - the bears missed out on this one.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> 
> 
> Coleman is someone that I thought Lovie would be all over. Quick DT that can get to the QB? Sign me up.
> ...


Hey, we could bring Walt Harris home pretty cheaply I would imagine. 

Althought he has some question marks, I would like Jarametrius Butler... but he is a RFA. As for my pick on UFA, it would be Antoine Winfield, no doubt, but he may get too rich for my blood.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Chris Villarrial signed with the Bills.


I really hope the BEars aren't putting all their eggs in one basket with Tait. I mean, my god, this guy is solid but he's an RFA. We could essentially be returning the same O-line as last year, minus Villarial


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> I really hope the BEars aren't putting all their eggs in one basket with Tait. I mean, my god, this guy is solid but he's an RFA. We could essentially be returning the same O-line as last year, minus Villarial


I believe an article in the Suntimes said so much. Apparently the draft isn't too promising on an instant starting OL and Bears are only linked to Tait at this moment. It could turn out to be a long year for Grossman.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe an article in the Suntimes said so much. Apparently the draft isn't too promising on an instant starting OL and Bears are only linked to Tait at this moment. It could turn out to be a long year for Grossman.


spOOK, a little OT but..... how's Weber's offense looking these days?!  Man oh man, I think Bruce was the right man for the job. His motion offense looks spectacular this season and is light years ahead of Self's plodding high-low. Big 10 champs, thank you very much!!!

Yeah there are some nice O-line prospects I like in the draft, but Gallery is probably the only stud from day 1 at LT. Hmm... some that are on my radar are: Carlos Joseph from Miami (I think he can play LT), Nat Dorsey, and Sean Bubin. I hope we get Tait, resign Lacina, and make a play for Stinchcomb.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> Yeah there are some nice O-line prospects I like in the draft, but Gallery is probably the only stud from day 1 at LT. Hmm... some that are on my radar are: Carlos Joseph from Miami (I think he can play LT), Nat Dorsey, and Sean Bubin. I hope we get Tait, resign Lacina, and make a play for Stinchcomb.


My FA short list:

Jeno James
Adam Meadows

I also like Stinchcomb as you mentioned, but everyone depnds on price to know how much I like them.

We could always bring Brockermeyer back. hah.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> spOOK, a little OT but..... how's Weber's offense looking these days?!  Man oh man, I think Bruce was the right man for the job. His motion offense looks spectacular this season and is light years ahead of Self's plodding high-low. Big 10 champs, thank you very much!!!
> ...


Yeah, talk about go Illini. I had them written off a month ago, but what a tear they've been on. Weber certainly is looking like the right man. And I can't believe how well Deron Williams is looking this year. Last year I would never have expected it. To think, him and Brown are only sophmores! Freaking Charlie Vilaneuava... 
:upset: 

But boy oh boy, the Bears need to make a clean sweep with the FA OL or it's gonna be a long year. And seeing how fans never get excited about big money being dedicated to offensive linemen, I'm not holding my breath for a clean sweep. 

But Big 10 champs again!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Latest and greatest (rumors)....

1) Pro bowl left tackle Tra Thomas to Chicago, swap of #1 picks - 
Philly is looking to move up and grab an elite receiver

2) John Tait for visit Halas Hall on Friday (Thursday he'll be in Miami)


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Latest and greatest (rumors)....
> 
> 1) Pro bowl left tackle Tra Thomas to Chicago, swap of #1 picks -
> ...


Link? Source? 

What pick does Philly have?

I think you kiss Wilfork goodbye if you trade down a pick. I'm not sure if I'd like to kiss Wilfork at all.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm not sure what I'd rather have...a left tackle that will keep Grossman safe, or a monster DT who can plug the middle AND get up the field. They both sound nice.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Link? Source?
> 
> What pick does Philly have?
> ...


Second rumor about Tait has been out there for days. Either Chicagosports.com or even the Bears site. Some are worried Tait may get a great offer from Miami (remember how hard they pushed for Kreutz last year)

First rumor is a little more opaque. Its based off of a Philly reporter via ESPN message board. I know, I know... but there's some truth to it. Here's what I found:
http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/sports/8092255.htm


> The Eagles never disclose their offseason priorities, and they've been true to that form this year. There have been hints and rumors they will try to add talent at wide receiver, at one or more of the linebacking spots, defensive end and cornerback. Further hints have indicated displeasure with the offensive line, particularly with left tackle Tra Thomas.


http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/sports/8075598.htm


> Rumors persist that the Eagles aren't happy with left offensive tackle Tra Thomas, but Thomas is signed through 2008, and the Birds would take a hefty hit from no longer being able to amortize his $8 million signing bonus if they traded him. The Eagles are quite proud of not carrying dead money on their cap.


Also, the Bears are one of the four teams looking hard at RFA Adewale Oguleye of the Dolphins. Homeboy had 15 sacks last year  Just trust me on this one DMD...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Second rumor about Tait has been out there for days. Either Chicagosports.com or even the Bears site. Some are worried Tait may get a great offer from Miami (remember how hard they pushed for Kreutz last year)
> ...


Sweet. Thanks for the update, SD.

I've just looked it up, and Philly picks 28. That's a long way down, but I could see why this trade could make sense.

Oguleye sounds like a winner. I'll keep my eye out for more info on that front.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> Also, the Bears are one of the four teams looking hard at RFA Adewale Oguleye of the Dolphins. Homeboy had 15 sacks last year  Just trust me on this one DMD...


Hey, I brought him up a couple days ago! He is legit. 

I watched him in college a bunch (Indiana) and he works hard to get to wherever the ball is. Kinda the "hey, lookie there, it's a quarterback" type of thing. Lucky cat.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, I brought him up a couple days ago! He is legit.
> ...


Yup, I noticed that too RetroD. Good call.

The Bears still have a ton of money to spend, let's hope they do it wisely. The ghost of Thomas Smith still shrieks in my ear from time to time.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Here's a picture of our new (hopefully) multi-talented RB. His arms are much bigger than my quads.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> Any chance that we chase after one of the CBs on the market?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Walt is better than McQuarters and possibly better than Azumah, even if he can't catch. He's really become pretty solid.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> Walt is better than McQuarters and possibly better than Azumah, even if he can't catch. He's really become pretty solid.


Yep, I have to agree with this.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> Walt is better than McQuarters and possibly better than Azumah, even if he can't catch. He's really become pretty solid.


Yeah but I'm curious to see how Chico and Lovie use Azumah in the defense. He is an exceptional athlete and great tackler, just not the ideal cover guy. I hope they put some wrinkles in ala Adam Archuleta/Ronde Barber where he can roam and use his speed to disrupt the offense.

For the record, I'm all for bringing Harris on board if need be. Rush three, add Azumah as the nickel back on a cover 2, that's pretty dang scary.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> My FA short list:
> ...


Retro, go play the lotto... now!

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...4bears,1,4472763.story?coll=cs-home-headlines



> League sources said Kansas City Chiefs offensive tackle John Tait, the team's transition player, left Miami without signing an offer sheet and boarded a plane to Chicago for a visit Friday with the Bears at Halas Hall.
> 
> The Bears have structured a front-loaded offer to present to Tait that will include a sizable signing bonus and a high salary in at least the first two years of the contract. In a best-case scenario for the Bears, the Chiefs will consider matching the offer too much of a strain on the salary cap and have little choice but to let Tait sign with the Bears.
> 
> ...


Man, I think ATrain's days are number. If we pick up Jamel White, its bye bye time. Maybe a trade with New England perhaps for one of their 2nd rounders? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Retro, go play the lotto... now!
> ...


If TO only netted the niners a 2nd rounder, we have no chance at getting a 2nd for A Train. Maybe Angelo can package our first and ATrain to move on up in the draft, but I'm not sure who we would be targetting. I hope he doesn't just plan on letting this year waste away with ATrain on the bench.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

SD, how would you consider the skills of Tait at O-line vs. Ogunleye at the D-end taking into account our current lack of great players at either position. Who do you think would be the best fit for us?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> SD, how would you consider the skills of Tait at O-line vs. Ogunleye at the D-end taking into account our current lack of great players at either position. Who do you think would be the best fit for us?


http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/columns/story?columnist=clayton_john&id=1748968

Actually I'm a little scared off by Ogunleye, because he's an RFA and John Clayton wrote something today that I hadn't realized. It seems Miami tendered a 1st and 3rd round offer for him. It explains:


> If a team tenders a restricted free agent a first-round offer of $1.368 million, any team that signs that player would have to give up its first-round pick. The highest tender offer is $1.824 million, which triggers compensation of a first- and third-rounder
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I think the Bears make a serious play for Tait, with a contract that is frontloaded (rare for NFL standards). I'd love to see him on the Bears and we all know how the Chiefs line was the past few seasons. Retro's man Jeno James sounds good at OG, draft another O-lineman in the first 3 rounds.

So to answer your question, if I had to choose one, I'd go for Tait. There are a couple impact DT's still out there I'd like (Rod Coleman comes to mind) but maybe that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> Here's a picture of our new (hopefully) multi-talented RB. His arms are much bigger than my quads.


holy cow, those are some huge guns! how much does he bench?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> holy cow, those are some huge guns! how much does he bench?


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1016992#post1016992

During workouts before the 2000 draft, Thomas Jones ran a 4.43 40 yard dash, registered a 35" vertical, 10'4" long jump, and benched 225 24 times. He was 21 years old then. 

4 years later? OMG. Probably puts up 225 40 times.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1016992#post1016992
> ...


Potentially, if the Bears do shore up the offensive line, this could be one of the greatest signings in Chicago Bears history.

Forget what he did in Arizona, because IMO, that is (or was) the confines of football hell. Last year, in minimum time, he put up decent numbers in Tampa. 

People can kid themselves all they want, if a great running back doesn't have a great offensive line, he will only be good, or average. 

I'm excited about him...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Potentially, if the Bears do shore up the offensive line, this could be one of the greatest signings in Chicago Bears history.
> ...


Well, I'm more excited about him than Anthony Thomas, but I'm still somewhat dubious. We may get great production out of him, but I don't think we can expect it until we see what he does in the preseason.

Now we just have to find a way to sign Plaxico Burris and we'll have everyone we considered taking over Urlacher.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sjtait,1,7797914.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

Bears signed Tait to an offer sheet, 6 years at 33M. 14M signing bonus and the first year of his contract is a cap hit of 10 million... whoa. The Chiefs are currently only 5.4M under the cap for next season.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> Here's a picture of our new (hopefully) multi-talented RB. His arms are much bigger than my quads.


  

Is that really him . . . not a computer trick?


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

I want to get arms like that someday....


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Looks like good news for the Bears. :yes:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/columns/story?columnist=pasquarelli_len&id=1753644

Brian Young, DT from STL signs with the Saints for 4 years, 10M with a 4M signing bonus. WTF? We didn't have that money to give a nice young tackle from the Lovie Smith system? Sheesh. I can only assume we draft a DT in the 1st or 2nd round now, and plug in bRob, LaFavor, Boone, Hill or some other scrub into the other slot.

If we don't get Tait, this free agency offseason will be a bust IMO.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/columns/story?columnist=pasquarelli_len&id=1753644
> 
> Brian Young, DT from STL signs with the Saints for 4 years, 10M with a 4M signing bonus. WTF? We didn't have that money to give a nice young tackle from the Lovie Smith system? Sheesh. I can only assume we draft a DT in the 1st or 2nd round now, and plug in bRob, LaFavor, Boone, Hill or some other scrub into the other slot.
> ...


Yeah, I have to wonder if we are targeting Wilfork at #14 to be our new DT. Wouldn't it be nice if Mike or Roy Williams slipped as a consolation prize? Mike's draft stock might drop if his 40 time isn't too hot, but then again, would we want him in that case? We need a burner, really. I'd prefer Roy.

BTW, because I couldn't sleep last night, I heard John Clayton on Todd Wright All Night on ESPN Radio, and he said that he didn't think the Chiefs would match, and he praised the signing if it goes through for the beloved Bear.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> Yeah, I have to wonder if we are targeting Wilfork at #14 to be our new DT. Wouldn't it be nice if Mike or Roy Williams slipped as a consolation prize? Mike's draft stock might drop if his 40 time isn't too hot, but then again, would we want him in that case? We need a burner, really. I'd prefer Roy.
> 
> BTW, because I couldn't sleep last night, I heard John Clayton on Todd Wright All Night on ESPN Radio, and he said that he didn't think the Chiefs would match, and he praised the signing if it goes through for the beloved Bear.


Yeah I do not think the Chiefs will match IMO. 

Also, and I may be in the minority here but I think the Bears should look at Shawn Andrews at #14. I've seen him rated as high as #8 and most pick him in the #12-#15 range. Admittedly, it would be difficult to choose between Wilfork or Andrews.

For a minute let's say Wilfork is off the board and we take Andrews. Look at our Oline depth chart:

LT - Tait, QMitchell
LG - Tucker
C - Kreutz, JWarner
RG - Gandy (moves over from LT to more natural position of G), Metcalf
RT - Andrews, Gibson

Awesome line.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> LT - Tait, QMitchell
> ...


and you didn't even mention Columbo


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> and you didn't even mention Columbo


IMO he's done and will never suit up again. JMO.

I also like Sean Bubin in the 4th round if he's available. HE can play either T or G.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

ok... when and why did we release warrick holdman?!?!?!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> ok... when and why did we release warrick holdman?!?!?!


Last week. Saved a couple mil in cap room. To be honest, Holdman wasn't the same player last year and hasn't been since coming back from injury. I can live with him being cut, especially since IMO Briggs is the superior backer.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Last week. Saved a couple mil in cap room. To be honest, Holdman wasn't the same player last year and hasn't been since coming back from injury. I can live with him being cut, especially since IMO Briggs is the superior backer.


I do like Briggs... a lot...

it's starting to piss me off now that we kept holdman instead of colvin just to release holdman a year later...

Urlacher/Colvin/Briggs trio would have been nice...

what are we going with now?

Urlacher/Briggs/Odom?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

From Philly.com: 

Extra points. After visiting with Tampa Bay last week, running back Duce Staley spent yesterday with the Pittsburgh Steelers. His agent, Derrick Harrison, said the Dallas Cowboys still are interested... . Cornerback Troy Vincent visited Buffalo and Cincinnati last week and said *he has another visit scheduled to the Midwest - possibly Chicago - this week... . *Cornerback Bobby Taylor will visit the Seattle Seahawks today. 


http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/sports/8131397.htm


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Hawk23, I saw that on the ESPN boards as well. I wouldn't mind adding Vincent.

Per our LB core, its Urlacher/Briggs/Odom + probably drafting another in the draft. Knight/Hillenmeyer to backup.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Knight is awful... I'de rather pick up Michael Caldwell who was cut by Carolina...

also just a side note... the Jets released Curtis Conway


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

countdown to Tait. 6 hours for Ciefs to make a decision

*Talk out of K.C. is Chiefs won't match Bear offer* 

_If the Bears hear nothing from Kansas City before the deadline, that will mean Tait is a Bear. If the Chiefs surprise league observers and decide to match, then NFL rules require them to inform the Bears and the league office in writing._ 

Sapp, you're next. all talks of "fire angelo" is gone, for now


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Been way too long since a Bears update.

Deal imminent between Bears and Pro Bowl guard Brown 

The O-line is pro bowl caliber at every position sans LT. Bears also traded for a stud fullback last week. Damn nice work Jerry A. 

LT - Mitchell, Gandy
LG - Tucker
C - Kreutz
RG - Brown, Metcalf
RT - Tait, Gibson


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bears Offseason At A Glance...

- *Remaining Free Agents:* Corbin Lacina, Kordell Stewart, Joe Tafoya
- *Signed:* Mike Gandy, Mike Green, Bryan Johnson, Thomas Jones, Todd McMillon, Stanley Pritchett, Jonathan Quinn, John Tait
- *Lost:* Phillip Daniels, Keith Traylor, Dez White
- *Released:* Warrick Holdman


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

The Ruben Brown signing is official. Sweet.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

yep. Good signing, though his Pro Bowl days might be behind him at age 32. Now we have some depth with Gandy either at LT or as a flexible reserve. The right side of the line looks rock solid, I just hope we get consistency from whoever wins the LT spot.


----------

